# Sticky  vet manual.



## texpitbull2

Merck Veterinary Manual

we could use this to look up diff thing the vet may tell us about .


----------



## davidfitness83

I couldnt give you rep points because it says I have to give them to someone else but thank you for this link, is this a free link ?


----------



## MY MIKADO

That is a good thing to have around lets sticky it in the health section.


----------



## texpitbull2

yeah there is stuff you can look at for free on there


----------



## Hirihat

VERY COOL! THANKS!


----------



## AmStaffyAmy

That's really helpful. We should have that all around in case of emergency.


----------

